# HRI Auction Ends Sat. 3:30 PM EST



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Just a few more hours to get some great stuff and help Havanese Rescue.

http://havauction2010.homestead.com/

All proceeds go to directly to the dogs in Havanes Rescue


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Correction the bidding ends at 3:00 PM


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks for the reminder, Sandi! I've missed you!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I just put my first bids in,

Waiting to pounce til' today!! lol
I hope I win what a wannnttt...



Kara


----------

